# Is Dish going to move Atl locals from 129



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

I just recently had Dishnetwork to move my dish to be able to receive Atlanta locals. 129 is low , so he had to put it on a 4ft pole at the edge of my yard . I had asked him before he did this ,to put it on the roof but he said Dish wouldn't let him . First he said he didn't have a ladder , then I pointed out to him "What's that on top of your van?" Anyway, now that all the trees are putting out their leaves 129, at below 46 , 119 and 110 are below 70. Before he moved it I had over 100 on both 110 and 119. I called Dish last night and have set up an appointment for them to move my dish again. I asked the rep if they were prohibited from installing it on the roof and she said no. Has anyone else had this problem with the tech not wanting to go on the roof ? Also is Dish fixing to move the Atl HD locals off 129 and onto the new sat or some where else?:nono2:


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I am unsure of E* intentions regarding Atlanta HD locals. My signal strength on 129 is so low that it renders it unusable. I have written a letter to [email protected] regarding the difficulty of receiving 129 in the Atlanta area. I would urge you and others in the Atlanta area with 129 reception issues to do the same.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm in Montgomery and get 129 just fine. 
However I have a dedicated dish 300 pointing just at 129 for my Voom HD, ESPN2, and Universal HD.

Your installer is an idiot.

Deal with a local retailer instead of the clowns Dish sends out.
At this point you will have to pay for their services but it would be worth it.

Your installer should have never placed the dish in a position that has trees in the way. Never has worked and it never will.
Actually the reason I don't point at 61.5 is because of a tree next door. 129 was in the clear so I chose it.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

Without a doubt you had an inexperienced tech come out. I'd like to see how he ran the cables from the pole to your house. Can you post a picture of the install?

I hope you have better luck on the next installation attempt. If you want the dish on the roof ask the installer before he starts doing anything, and if he refuses send him packing and call Dish back.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

I haven't read a post from _anyone_ in Atlanta that gets a strong signal on 129, so AFAIC, it's a problem. Right now, I get the locals OTA, but Dish needs to change the ATL locals to another satellite - this isn't going to get better.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I get 129 fine in ATL (Lawrenceville). I use a Dish 300 to get 129 though. My signals strength is mid 80s.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Got this email from CEO at Dish after complaining about signal and service ....	Thank you for your email. Currently all new HD content will be
broadcasted from our 129 orbital location. At this time there are no
plans to simulcast the Atlanta HD locals from another location.
With the installation, the only dish we will authorize a roof
mount is the DISH 500. Due to the size of the DISH 1000 or the
Superdish, is the reason why we will not install a roof mount. The dish
can cause potential damage to the home or roof, which we are unwilling
to cover or accept fault. This is why DISH Network will not install a
DISH 1000 on your home or roof.

Sincerely,

David Laslo
CEO Escalations 
[email protected] Guess we outside of Atlanta need to get a expensive antenna to pick up locals . At least I won't have to pay them monthly anymore and the picture will be much better.


----------



## CastleGrayskull (Oct 1, 2005)

keng52 said:


> Got this email from CEO at Dish after complaining about signal and service ....	Thank you for your email. Currently all new HD content will be
> broadcasted from our 129 orbital location. At this time there are no
> plans to simulcast the Atlanta HD locals from another location.
> With the installation, the only dish we will authorize a roof
> ...


What a bunch of s**t.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

keng52 said:


> With the installation, the only dish we will authorize a roof
> mount is the DISH 500. Due to the size of the DISH 1000 or the
> Superdish, is the reason why we will not install a roof mount.


huh?!? They're pretty much the same size!!! The 1000 is a little bit wider, and the 500 is taller. They weigh nearly the same thing.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> huh?!? They're pretty much the same size!!! The 1000 is a little bit wider, and the 500 is taller. They weigh nearly the same thing.


Yea it beats me . The leaves are full out now and I'm getting a 63 on 119 , 0 on 110 and 129. Installer comes today. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

That has to be Bull! If directv will mount the AT9 (30 inch dish) on peoples roofs, certainly the dish 1000 can go up there.


----------



## ebman (May 12, 2004)

Nice consistency. My installer came on Wednesday (KC area) and switched the Dish 500 with the 1000. He put it right in the same place on the top of my roof so it can see over all of the trees in my neighborhood. I get a signal of 77-80 at the 129 location.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Well he came this morning and I got the usual. His needed the 44ft ladder to get on my roof and somebody else had it on their truck . He did take it off the pole and put it up high on the side of the house . After considerable tinkering I got 115 on 119 , 100 on 110 . and nothing on 129 where the Atl locals are located . My neighbors tree blocks 129's view. So I said thats OK I'll use an antenna to get the Atl locals , I just want the HD channels . He left , then as I was checking out the channels I noticed most of the HD channels were missing . I had forgot that some were on 129 besides the Atl locals. So I call Dish CSR and tell her what has happened. She twice asked me if I wanted to cancell the installers appointment ! I told her he had already been here and I was missing some channels . She said I needed 61.5 . I told her it was still mounted on my fence post that I hadn't taken it down and I didn't know why the installer didn't hook it up . I had even causually mentioned it when he arrived . The CSR called the installer and talked to him and told me he would come back and connect 61.5 after he finished the job he was on now and that he was almost finished . That was four and a half hours ago! I've been stuck at home when I need to go . Oh by the way my installer when I first got dish stood me up after I took a vacation day off to be there . To be continued.........:bang :bang


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Update : After waiting 5 hrs for the installer to show up I called Dish Customer No Service . Asked them where was the Installer . Had to explain whole story as per nauseum. He said he called the installation company (Dish Network) and that all the installers had left for the day.:bang I expressed my dissatisfaction with his answer.:new_cussi He said to call them back in the morning and they would come out then. I asked why couldn't he tell them now so I would not have to go through all of this with a CNS rep in the morning. He told me he couldn't because they were an outside company. Dish Network truck not retail ! I asked him to put all this on the notes so I would have to go through this and he said he would even though I have had to go through this four make that 5 times since the initial call . Dish is evidently run by idiots and fools, they cost themselves time and money. While treating faithful (since 93) customers like crap. I'll call back in the morning but it may be the last straw. Cable is looking better and better. If anyone asks me about getting Dish I'll give them an ear full and tell them Cable is the way to go. I wonder how many people have drop dead of frustration after talking to Dish . I bet it's less than cable.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Well this morning I called Customer No ServiceCustomer No Service and asked them to call the Installer about comig out to run the cable from my 61.5 dish to the switch which is now 30 ft up on the side of my house. Which is about 12 ft above my ladder comfort level. He did and a short while later the installer supervisor called and said he check with his installer out in the field (with the 44 ft ladder) to see if he could come by and redo the install and put the dish 1000 on my chiminey. He said he would call back in 1o minutes because he wanted me to try something with my tv because at the time he called I was walking my dog. ( see avatar). After waiting an hour and a half I called CNS back and told them what had happened and that the installer supervisior didnot call me back. The CNS rep called the Supervisior and was told that they were shorthanded and that they would schedule for 8 in the morning. I told CNS that I wasn't going to take a vacation day and chance being stood up again . I asked that they do it around 4 in the afternoon and tthey said they couldn't do it . I said fine cancell me , he asked when to make it effective and I said the end of the month. While typing this post my wife said there was something wrong with the TV that all we could get were PPV , MLB and some real dorky channels and no locals. So it looks like they couldn't even get my disconnection correct. They also told me that I must send in my 211 and the transponder for 129. If I could get to the transponder I could have hooked 61.5 up and fixed the problem my self. What a crock. Soit's comcast for me , and locals over the air in analog. Boy the wife and kids are going to be mad but thats fine . Anyone have any suggestions as to how to get a good deal at Comcast. As Donald Trump would say *You're Fired:kickbutt: :kickbutt: *


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

keng, don't give up on Dish just yet! You just have to know how to get a hold of the right people. I'll admit that it sounds like you've really had one heck of a ride so far. Maybe you can let the installer come out and reinstall/tune the 61.5 dish while you're at work, then when you get home you can run a check switch. Is it the same installer that keeps coming out? Ask for his office number and speak to his supervisor directly to work out a convenient time to complete the job.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

device manager said:


> keng, don't give up on Dish just yet! You just have to know how to get a hold of the right people. I'll admit that it sounds like you've really had one heck of a ride so far. Maybe you can let the installer come out and reinstall/tune the 61.5 dish while you're at work, then when you get home you can run a check switch. Is it the same installer that keeps coming out? Ask for his office number and speak to his supervisor directly to work out a convenient time to complete the job.


 Sorry,I've really just had all I can stand . No one cares at Dish, if they did they wouldn't lie to me and say someone is on the wayand then not show up or call me. I have been with Dish since 1993 and everytime I've had to deal with them it's been just horrible. The Installer should have been here early Sunday instead of just leaving me hanging. They cost Dish a13 year customer . I'm going to Adelphia, who has been bought by Comcast, I'm getting a cable modem and firing Bellsouth also . I will save a bunch of money and If I ever become dissatisfied with Cable I will go to Direct Tv. I have a 6000 , 510 , sw63 , power inserter, Dish 1000 , Dish 500, Dish 300. If anyone is interested. I guess I will have to find cable forum now.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Well after all the crap with Dish installation switched to Adelphia Cable . Dish Network finally got on my last nerve. The Adelphia install went fine even though the guy had to completely replace all my cabling in house because it had been reconfigured for Dish. I had two receivers in the living room . The 211 fed my HDTV the 510 fed the deck , sun room and my bedroom . Now I have a HD DVR in the living room , a digital box in the sun room that also gets the deck tv and a HD DVR in the bedroom . All went in without a problem with the installer. The Installer was very nice and he spoke English without a foreign accent ( just southern) . He understood what I wanted and delivered it without any problems. That was what I expected with Dish but I got nothing that resembled that, just problems and incompetant installers. Adelphia isn't as good as Dish in that their channels aren't grouped all movies together, all news together, etc . But since they have been bought by Comcast and Time Warner, things should be improving after that is finalized. If they don't provide competent service there's always Direct Tv. Dish lost a 13 yr customer because of bad customer service . Don't accept bad service let your money do the walking .


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I think some of the installers contracted by E* just don't have the motivation to provide good customer service. In my case I was advised by the installer that a reliable signal could not be received from 129. I accepted his opinion, reconnected 61.5, and had given up on ever receiving Atlanta HD locals via satellite. I accepted his conclusion until I cut a 28 degree incline (elevation needed to receive 129) from a piece of cardboard and grabbed my compass and climbed on my roof. I found about a 30 foot gap in the trees, which spanned from approximately 240 to 250 degrees, where they were all below a 28 degree angle from my roof. I climbed off the roof and went to my basement to retrieve my Channel Master signal meter, I have done installs before, and a new dish 500. 

About two hours later I got these signal levels from 129 on a 622 receiver. 

Transponder/Signal Level
1/86
2/80
3/80
4/83
5/86
6/78
7/83
8/79
9/94
10/90
11/78
12/93
13/94
15/84
17/85
18/79
19/78
20/84
21/83
22/76
23/80
24/82
27/79
30/77
31/83


----------



## bule666 (May 12, 2006)

keng52 said:


> Sorry,I've really just had all I can stand . No one cares at Dish, if they did they wouldn't lie to me and say someone is on the wayand then not show up or call me. I have been with Dish since 1993 and everytime I've had to deal with them it's been just horrible. The Installer should have been here early Sunday instead of just leaving me hanging. They cost Dish a13 year customer . I'm going to Adelphia, who has been bought by Comcast, I'm getting a cable modem and firing Bellsouth also . I will save a bunch of money and If I ever become dissatisfied with Cable I will go to Direct Tv. I have a 6000 , 510 , sw63 , power inserter, Dish 1000 , Dish 500, Dish 300. If anyone is interested. I guess I will have to find cable forum now.


Hey, I read your post about dishnets bad experience you had. Sorry to hear bout that. You did mention there that you have a 6000 and a dish1000, if so, you can email me at [email protected], or just PM, I am kinda interested. Thanks : )


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the incompetence just gets worse. I cancelled my Dish back the first of May. I got a bill in eary June for the June bill . I called them and told them that I had talked to someone in retention and had cancelled in May. She told me I would have to talk to someone in retention again . I talked to someone in retention Mary I believe it was. I told her what had happened and she told me that I was still a customer. I explained that the reason I quit was that after 2 installs that I could not get 119 or 110 and that there was no hope so I decided to go to Adelphia and had been an Adelphia customer since May and that I had spoken to someone in retention and cancelled. She agreed that THEY had made a mistake and she would make the adjustments to my account . She also offerd me a HD DVR and insured me that she could get someone to come out get up on the roof . I told her that I had been through this 3 times and had not gotten a tech that would get on my roof . I told her no thanks I was already with Adelphia and had been since May .So today what do I get but another bill. I called and spoke to Mike and explained to him what had happened. He said he couldn't help me because it was on the notes that I had cancelled June 12 and that nothing could be done about it . I asked for retention again hoping to get someone with a grasp of what customer service was. He said he couldn't transfer me to retention > I asked for his Supervisior he balked at first but at my insistance he put me on hold and thats where I have been for 35 min. Glory be I did get a supervisior . I had to explain to him ad nausium what had happend . He said he saw in my notes where I had cancelled April 28th but no work order had been generated and he asked me what happened ! HELL I DON'T KNOW.!!!!!!!!!!!! I told him I called and cancelled I can't put out the work order. Anyway after all problems I talked to Patrick V1I and he saw they had a mistake and they had made it not me . He prorated my bill back ti April 28th (no charge) and apologized for Dish at messing up at every oppurtunity. I thanked him profusely then told him I still had one more problem. I was packing my 211 up when I read the instructions. I also had to send a transponder and the new switch they had put in . Problem was they are monted about 28 ft off the ground . And I couldn't get to them he said don't worry about it he would not charge me for it and for me to have a ggod day and he applogized again. I thank him again and told him I really appreciate him helping me that this was one of my most frustrating times I had ever had with any company. MAybe this is the end of my dealings with Dish but I want cout on it untill at least 2 months have gone by. Too bad Patrick isn't in charge of Customer Service they sure could use someone to teach the rest.


----------



## diznave (Jun 25, 2006)

I am also in the same boat with you guys -- I can't hit the 129 from my location here in Atlanta. There are trees in the way and unless I put it next to my mailbox, it just isn't possible.

Has anyone gotten any postive information from Dish regarding this Atlanta issue? They need to move the Atlanta locals to elsewhere -- it just isn't working for many people here on 129. We're one of the easternmost cities with HD locals on that bird.

I've sent a letter to [email protected]. Having just got the service installed, I'm frustrated that I can't get the channels I want. I am in the South Forsyth area and Adelphia doesn't even offer ABC in HD. And it looks like without a big OTA antenna, I'm still not going to be able to get them OTA either.

So it would be great if we can keep the pressure on Dish for this to happen. Ultimately, I'm hopeful that Atlanta HD locals will be moved because it makes sense as a business decision for Dish. If they get too far in their installs in Atlanta for the 129, it may cost more to change it later.

Right now, I'm happy to be getting HD content from 61.5.

-diznave


----------



## jjjrace (Jun 27, 2006)

I live north of Atlanta,GA. I have Dish 1000 with Vip 622 receiver. Satellite 129 is in the high 80's signal strength . Works perfect. What many of you don't know is that the satellite 129 is West of Satellite 100 and 119. The azimuth reading Dish Network gives out for my area is 233. However the 129 Satellite is actually around 260. Lets think of it this way. When you point your dish at the correct azimuth for your area (in my case its 233) you have to look on your compass at 260 to make sure that area is clear also.In other words no tall trees. I initially was only getting around a 45 signal strength on satellite 129 because of a tall pine tree that did not appear to be in the way but because of the angle that 129 comes into the Dish from the west it was a problem. The first installer did not know this and was not intuitive enough to do a site survey to see if relocating my dish to a different place on the roof was the way to go,. Instead he says I need to cut down trees. Now lets see ! Would you rather pay $1000 to have a stand of trees taken down or have an installer relocate the dish about 25 feet from its existing location on your roof? Well the 2nd guy that came out is the one that told me about the azimuth of the 129 satellite and how it relates to setting up the dish. He relocated the dish to a different spot on the roof and bingo I have strong signal across the board. He pointed the dish to my Azimuth heading of 233 and when we checked the compass @ 260 you could see that the 129 satellite had a clear shot into the dish as well . I gave him $10.00 to buy some lunch because I appreciated his effort and knowing what to do. Hope this helps someone out there. Dish Network has the best HD programming. Love it!


----------

